# BMQ APRIL 18th 2016



## BigRed94 (9 Mar 2016)

Well after what seemed like an eternity (really only a year and a few months) in the application process..

My call has come in, and I am honoured to accept my offer to be going to BMQ April 18th.

Going in for semi-skilled Med Tech! I would post my entire application timeline in the order/dates they occurred but it's been too long to remember the exacts! 

Would love to hear from others going to BMQ on that date, and I am looking forward to meeting all of you. 

The long wait is definitely worth the honour to serve my country.  

Spencer


----------



## Angus6369 (9 Mar 2016)

Going in as well. Where you hailing from?


----------



## BigRed94 (9 Mar 2016)

I hail from Calgary, AB ! Yourself?

Also what trade?


----------



## Angus6369 (9 Mar 2016)

Going Combat Engineer. I am civilian trained Medic, just wanted a change.


----------



## hoping.for.the.best (9 Mar 2016)

I will be seeing you guys there ! Going Vehicle tech !


----------



## AB_Hunter (9 Mar 2016)

I'll be seeing you boys out there! Going Combat Engineer!


----------



## hoping.for.the.best (9 Mar 2016)

counting down the days ! couldnt come fast enough !


----------



## Colta (10 Mar 2016)

Looks like I'll be joining you guys! Got the call this morning for Veh tech! Swearing in on the 31rst.


----------



## BigRed94 (10 Mar 2016)

Lots of sappers on here eh!  [

Looking forward to it gents.. 

To find the one they call BigRed, look for a 6'4 ginger who can't rock a buzz cut.


----------



## Angus6369 (10 Mar 2016)

I am excited and nervous all at the same time. I'm 29, likely be the older one in the group.


----------



## Colta (10 Mar 2016)

Angus6369 said:
			
		

> I am excited and nervous all at the same time. I'm 29, likely be the older one in the group.



If it makes you feel any better, I just turned 27. 
So far I seem to be the only female on here?


----------



## BigRed94 (10 Mar 2016)

Angus6369 said:
			
		

> I am excited and nervous all at the same time. I'm 29, likely be the older one in the group.



Judging by what others have said and the experience were about to embrace, I think it'd be weird not to be just a little worried. 

I know of a guy personally who went through basic at 46 with no problems. I'm sure you'll make it through! 

To your first comment.. I was actually offered a combat engineer spot two years ago then went to medic school. Our stories are backwards lol.


----------



## hoping.for.the.best (10 Mar 2016)

looking forward to meeting you all there ! My name is Clinton


----------



## Colta (10 Mar 2016)

comrade94 said:
			
		

> looking forward to meeting you all there ! My name is Clinton


Same! My name is Carla... The next 5 weeks are going to drag so much.


----------



## Leeworthy (11 Mar 2016)

Congrats all on the start of a very awesome career!


----------



## Colta (12 Mar 2016)

So when does everyone swear in? I'm swearing in on 31 March in Fredericton. 
and did any of you get your enrolment package yet? Mine is in the mail right now, should hopefully get it next week


----------



## BigRed94 (12 Mar 2016)

Colta said:
			
		

> So when does everyone swear in? I'm swearing in on 31 March in Fredericton.
> and did any of you get your enrolment package yet? Mine is in the mail right now, should hopefully get it next week



March 22nd in Calgary.. They just emailed me the appropriate forms, quick and easy to print off  ;D


----------



## Colta (12 Mar 2016)

Yeah, not sure why they decided to mail mine. The person who gave me my offer said they'd be emailing them. Ah well, it all works out in the end.


----------



## hoping.for.the.best (13 Mar 2016)

I am swearing in March 23rd in Toronto !


----------



## MikeC (13 Mar 2016)

March 16th I'll be sworn in. Going as Semi-Skilled Cook.


----------



## Turnbull (14 Mar 2016)

I have my swearing in March 15th in Ottawa. Going in as unskilled crewman.


----------



## Colta (15 Mar 2016)

Got my enrollment package today, now just to begin filling out the paperwork. Sixteen days until swearing in.


----------



## BigRed94 (15 Mar 2016)

Colta said:
			
		

> Got my enrollment package today, now just to begin filling out the paperwork. Sixteen days until swearing in.



Good news !! A week today for me..

On the security clearance it asks for the past 10 years of employment. Oh boy. My new jobs every two weeks in high have come back to haunt me.

My writing hand is sore  :facepalm:


----------



## BigRed94 (15 Mar 2016)

Leeworthy said:
			
		

> Congrats all on the start of a very awesome career!



Just noticed this.. Thank you Leeworthy, I'm sure I can speak for all of us and say we're excited and nervous as hell lol! 

Sadly I'm not sure which is felt more.. Haha


----------



## Colta (16 Mar 2016)

BigRed94 said:
			
		

> Good news !! A week today for me..
> 
> On the security clearance it asks for the past 10 years of employment. Oh boy. My new jobs every two weeks in high have come back to haunt me.
> 
> My writing hand is sore  :facepalm:



Haha, yeah... Me too. I have quite a few summer and in between courses jobs while I was in college, so lots to put down. Ah well... We'll only have to fill this paperwork out another 3-4 times between now and bmq.


----------



## Rtrybuch (16 Mar 2016)

Hey all, I am swearing in tomorrow in Barrie at the age of 20! I'm going for Weapons Engineering Tech in the Naval Environment! Very excited to start basic training and meet my new brothers for the next three months!


----------



## BigRed94 (16 Mar 2016)

Rtrybuch said:
			
		

> Hey all, I am swearing in tomorrow in Barrie at the age of 20! I'm going for Weapons Engineering Tech in the Naval Environment! Very excited to start basic training and meet my new brothers for the next three months!



Welcome aboard Rtry.. Someone else around my age! I just turned 21 myself. 
Very excited as well for this whole journey.. 
If you wouldn't mind, myself as well as others I'm sure would love to hear how the enrolment ceremony goes. 

Best of luck ! 
Spencer


----------



## Colta (16 Mar 2016)

Rtrybuch said:
			
		

> Hey all, I am swearing in tomorrow in Barrie at the age of 20! I'm going for Weapons Engineering Tech in the Naval Environment! Very excited to start basic training and meet my new brothers for the next three months!



Howdy! Congrats and enjoy your swearing in. See you on the 16th.  
All you young-un's, I feel old now.


----------



## Colta (16 Mar 2016)

Swearing in date just got bumped up, swearing in on the 24th (next Thursday) now.  :dunno: Lol... cool!


----------



## BigRed94 (16 Mar 2016)

Colta said:
			
		

> Swearing in date just got bumped up, swearing in on the 24th (next Thursday) now.  :dunno: Lol... cool!



Haha woot woot! Because if you weren't excited enough already..

Congrats on the good news!


----------



## Colta (16 Mar 2016)

BigRed94 said:
			
		

> Haha woot woot! Because if you weren't excited enough already..
> 
> Congrats on the good news!



Haha! Tell me about it! I can't wait! 8 days!   ;D


----------



## Colta (21 Mar 2016)

So how's eveyone making out? Less than a month until we arrive at CFLRS!


----------



## BigRed94 (21 Mar 2016)

Colta said:
			
		

> So how's eveyone making out? Less than a month until we arrive at CFLRS!



Trying to buy/find everything on the kit list, getting more excited as the days roll by.

Enrolment is tomorrow! Then it'll feel real. 

Yourself?


----------



## Colta (21 Mar 2016)

BigRed94 said:
			
		

> Trying to buy/find everything on the kit list, getting more excited as the days roll by.
> 
> Enrolment is tomorrow! Then it'll feel real.
> 
> Yourself?



Pretty darn excited. I've got most of the things I need from the kit list, just a few odds and ends now. It's all sitting on my desk taunting me.  Put my notice in at work, which I'm sort of regretting... my hours got cut down to nothing afterwards. And yeah... working out a ton and trying to mentally prep and plan things out for the next year or so. 
I've been building up a budget and getting everything squared away for my husband since I'm the one that usually handles that all. 

Come Thursday when I enroll, then it will probably sink in and it'll be a big "well then... " kind of moment. Have fun tomorrow at your enrollment! Let us know what platoon you're going to be on.


----------



## regimbald735 (23 Mar 2016)

Hey all! I did my swearing in on march 16th in ottawa. Im coming from cfb petawawa, and am entering as a combat engineer! Cant wait to get there and meet everyone.


----------



## Colta (24 Mar 2016)

regimbald735 said:
			
		

> Hey all! I did my swearing in on march 16th in ottawa. Im coming from cfb petawawa, and am entering as a combat engineer! Cant wait to get there and meet everyone.



Welcome and congrats!

All sworn in today, going to be on platoon R00153E. Can't wait!


----------



## Turnbull (25 Mar 2016)

Colta said:
			
		

> Welcome and congrats!
> 
> All sworn in today, going to be on platoon R00153E. Can't wait!


How do you know which platoon you'll be in? Did i just miss it somewhere?


----------



## Colta (25 Mar 2016)

Turnbull said:
			
		

> How do you know which platoon you'll be in? Did i just miss it somewhere?


It was on the paperwork I got, but it should be on the posting message too. Something like BMQ 153...


----------



## Turnbull (29 Mar 2016)

Colta said:
			
		

> It was on the paperwork I got, but it should be on the posting message too. Something like BMQ 153...


Cool thanks, completely missed that. Anyone else got 150E?


----------



## Colta (29 Mar 2016)

Turnbull said:
			
		

> Cool thanks, completely missed that. Anyone else got 150E?



There's two combat engineers that I know are going to be on that platoon.


----------



## AB_Hunter (30 Mar 2016)

Turnbull said:
			
		

> Cool thanks, completely missed that. Anyone else got 150E?


Just swore in yesterday for combat engineer, I got 150E as well.


----------



## Colta (30 Mar 2016)

AB_Hunter said:
			
		

> Just swore in yesterday for combat engineer, I got 150E as well.



Sounds like a lot of combat engineers on 150E, have fun guys!


----------



## hoping.for.the.best (31 Mar 2016)

for some reason i can not find my platoon number as well. i must have missed it on all the paper work


----------



## Colta (31 Mar 2016)

comrade94 said:
			
		

> for some reason i can not find my platoon number as well. i must have missed it on all the paper work


It was line 2.C (I think) on my posting message if that helps you any.  :dunno:
I wouldn't be surprised though if you're on 00153E. You're going Veh Tech right? So far that's where myself, another veh tech and a few other techs are going (from my swearing in anyway)


----------



## hoping.for.the.best (1 Apr 2016)

oh yes i found it thanks alot ! I am on 151E !


----------



## regimbald735 (5 Apr 2016)

Turnbull said:
			
		

> Cool thanks, completely missed that. Anyone else got 150E?



Im on 150e also =)


----------



## Colta (5 Apr 2016)

Everyone getting excited yet? 11 days till we head out!


----------



## Turnbull (5 Apr 2016)

Colta said:
			
		

> Everyone getting excited yet? 11 days till we head out!


Oh yea! Can't wait to meet everyone and get this thing started


----------



## Frankopolous (10 Apr 2016)

I highly suggest all of you bring cough syrup, and cough drops and cold medication. 

There's about 20 different sicknesses rolling around in the MEGA right now, easy way to get recoursed and make your time even worse.


----------



## hoping.for.the.best (11 Apr 2016)

Thank for the tip man. will do !


----------



## Colta (11 Apr 2016)

Holy Crap guys! This Saturday! What time do you guys fly/drive out? My flight leaves at 0545 and I get to Montreal at 0635 (time difference)... so I'll be the random girl sitting around being bored by the baggage area.  See ya's there!


----------



## AbdullahD (11 Apr 2016)

Good luck guys and gals.


----------



## regimbald735 (13 Apr 2016)

Our wait time is coming to an end! 2 more days all!!! Cant wait to meet everyone and get this started! See you all saturday


----------



## Colta (13 Apr 2016)

regimbald735 said:
			
		

> Our wait time is coming to an end! 2 more days all!!! Cant wait to meet everyone and get this started! See you all saturday



See you Saturday! Can't believe it's so close!


----------

